# whats the best trap for rollers?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I got some rollers and put them in a small loft that has a bob trap and training the birds in the settling cage to trap i watch the birds trap right out of the loft back into the settling cage Now whats the best trap for rollers?


----------



## mypigeoncoop (Oct 21, 2010)

It can be a normal trap, or an open secured trap like mine


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The best trap system for me is sputnik, because it can serve as both aviary, trap, and settling cage. The birds learn to trap very fast.

An angled 45 degree PVC is common for rollers.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

What you mean an angled 45 degree pvc? a spunik system?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Sputnik trap like this home-made one:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sputnik_Trap.jpg

Commercial ones such as this one:http://www.jedds.com/-strse-653/ALUMINUM-TURBO-DELUXE/Detail.bok

The 45 degree elbow pvc pipe(4'' PVC 45 SH 40) as used by roller fanciers:http://www.roller-pigeon.com/board/board_topic/859782/340307.htm


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I know I made Belgian Drop trap with dowels 4 inches apart. Works great for my racing homers. I had a few rollers for a while recently and they were able to escape through the trap. So I would suggest not to use a drop trap unless you make them tighter than 4 inches.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

I have always made my own traps. I have no idea what a drop trap is, mine have always been simple bobs. I make them with 7/16th threaded rod and galvanized nuts. In the past I used welding rod for bobs and welded it to the nuts. On the one I recently made everything is the same except instead of welding the bobs to the nuts, I tried JB Weld, it worked great. Made the unit in the shop then cut an opening in the loft wall and pushed it in. Secured it to the loft with four screws thru the trim moulding to the loft siding.

Inside









outside w/preditor door open









The one in my feral pen has been working without a hich for almost 22 yrs now. It is not as nice as this one, it just works. Since building this I added two nails inside that when a rod is placed across them holds the bobs open to let the birds free fly. But after seeing a photo of that settling box, I think I'll try it. Looks like a lot better idea and easier than catching and locking up birds I don't want out,,,,,,,,I think!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice Don i have similar trap works great for my homers in the big loft but i have a smaller loft with some rollers with the same style trap and i often seen my rollers get up on the trap door and squeeze right out while waiting for other rollers to come back.


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

chayi said:


> Very nice Don i have similar trap works great for my homers in the big loft but i have a smaller loft with some rollers with the same style trap and i often seen my rollers get up on the trap door and squeeze right out while waiting for other rollers to come back.


Move the nuts closer together.


----------

